# Carter Sharp



## karloevaristo (Jun 21, 2011)

I just bought a Carter Funayuki SGHZ or something like that. It's not with me yet. But before I have to judge it for myself, I wanted to see how you guys would rate his ootb edge. So I could compare it to my sharpening and see where I am at.

Out of a 100... How would you rate an out of the box Carter edge? 

Karlo


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2011)

80 to 85


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess I would need to know what a "100" out the box looks like but I've never had any complaints about how sharp a new Carter was. All but one of mine were bought off of him at knife shows and he always sharpens each before giving it to you. In the end, all that really matters is the edge I can put on the knife.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

I say a 92.6!
It's VERY sharp!


----------



## rockbox (Jun 21, 2011)

91.32 at the most


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty dern sharp.


----------



## jwpark (Jun 21, 2011)

Having never had a new Carter, I can't say.

But from the 4 used Carters I've own, you can get a very nice edge on his knives because of the thinness of his blades and the high bevel he puts on them.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 21, 2011)

98.6 after you cut yourself with it.


----------



## BertMor (Jun 21, 2011)

Moile sharp. For those who understand, nuff said!


----------



## jason (Jun 21, 2011)

Even Murray's spoons are sharp enough to shave with. Just image how sharp his knives are... 

[video=youtube;c4oHzFNclzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4oHzFNclzQ[/video]


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 21, 2011)

hahaha crazy!


----------



## rockbox (Jun 21, 2011)

That spoon video is quite epic. Murray knows he's good and he isn't shy about saying it.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 21, 2011)

Wish he had showed us how he sharpened his spoon though.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 21, 2011)

Noodle Soup said:


> Wish he had showed us how he sharpened his spoon though.


 
"There is no spoon."


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 21, 2011)

There is no spoon.

There is no spoon.

I wish my knives would be close to a 31 OOTB

There is no spoon. Gotta love a Matrix quote. How lame is it that I know it 
-M


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 21, 2011)

I guess you are saying he didn't shave with the spoon? I remember the late writer Chuck Karwan telling me a story about when one his troops in Vietnam was complaining about a knife being of such poor steel you couldn't sharpen it. He said to prove the point there are no unsharpenable steels, only poor sharpening skills, his platoon sergeant took the lid out of a sardine can, sharpened it up and shaved his arm clean.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 21, 2011)

The Carter OOTB edge is pretty sharp and quite toothy. That makes his edge an aggressive cutter and excellent for cutting food. I'd have to agree with Salty that it really isn't all that sharp. The Dave Martell edge I inspected felt sharper and significantly less toothy/aggressive, by comparison. I'd say Salty's edge is even sharper than that and slightly toothier than Dave's. It's been really interesting to see how different excellent sharpeners decide to leave their edges. I should add that this is all by feel. I never checked out Dave's edge under a microscope or anything.


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone else here think that it's time for another sharpening olympics? :evilgrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 22, 2011)

MC doesn't try to polish the teeth off or hit an exact angle, and I used to think he was a half-ass for it, and I agree with him more and more these days.


----------



## kool-aid (Jun 22, 2011)

jason said:


> Even Murray's spoons are sharp enough to shave with. Just image how sharp his knives are...
> 
> [video=youtube;c4oHzFNclzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4oHzFNclzQ[/video]


 
That is so awesome


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 22, 2011)

Man, I have shaved my face with a Carter neck knife before but I would be frigging hacked up if I tried something like that. Awesome..


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 22, 2011)

i'd prefer to not eat soup with a spoon sharp enough to shave with.


----------



## Rottman (Jun 22, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> i'd prefer to not eat soup with a spoon sharp enough to shave with.


no matter how hot - don't move...


----------

